# system six stem



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

Can you run the system six stem with out the spacers? or even without the 50mm to 5mm spacer? i love the look of the oversize stem but with all the spacers still to high.. thanks in advance..


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow there was a lot of LQQKIE but no help.. ! 

Thanks anyways i figured things out myself.. BTW isnt this a forum to help other Cannondale owners?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Been gone for a couple of days sorry. 

As you probably already know, yes you can run it without spacers. I have zero spacers on mine, just have the top piece of the headset.


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

Yea once i took the spacers off and looked at the bottom of the stem i A$$umed i hoped that it would work which it did.. Only problem was cutting the stem.. ( scared since it was all carbon and not alum) .. Thanks anyways i feel much better now..:thumbsup:


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Good to hear that all is well.


----------

